# Grizzly G0582 24: Wide Belt Sander



## TheOldTimer

You may want to try Industrial abrasives , they are very nice people to deal with. Good luck on your purchase and hope you have many years of good usage from the machine.


----------



## redryder

BoardSMITH….....what kind of lazy review are you trying to give us??

A review of how a woodworking tool actually works. Why would we want to know about such goingings on??

No info on the packaging and shipping?? Did the delivery driver give you a hug?? Was the machine wrapped in bubble wrap and greased to the max??

And no info on the "*FIT AND FINISH*"?? To this day I have no idea what that means but to a lot of people I do know that it is really important. After paying the bill and providing months and years of loyal service, the "*FIT AND FINISH*" is something that must matter a lot.

This machine sounds like a solid performer after your months of use. Great review but I bet a lot of people will miss the *Blah, blah, blah, etc…*


----------



## Bogeyguy

I would tell the whiners, blah, blah, blah. LOL!


----------



## shopmania

Nice review. I would love to have one of these! How much did you pay for it?


----------



## BoardSMITH

The pricing is posted on the Grizzly web site.


----------



## Sarit

Great review!

Why the read out will allow me to enter something in the middle is not clear since it goes to the next closest reading.

I think DRO's resolution is only 0.005" like those wixey gauges so it always jumps to the closest 0.005". I agree though they should only allow you to enter a 5 or 0 for the last digit.

Also I see on the Grizzly site that its Approx. shipping weight: 1573 lbs. not 2500 pounds. I looked it up because I couldn't believe a 24" sander could weigh over a ton.

Can you tell us about the pros/cons of why you chose a belt sander vs drum sander? I've only ever considered those open end drum sanders since you could theoretically double the width by turning the boards around and running them through on the other side and for a small shop like mine I need all the space that saves.


----------



## timbertailor

Nice review. One of the tools I will be purchasing when I move and have more room.


----------

